# Classic American



## Jamie (Oct 17, 2006)

My Classic American in Pink Ivory, Plastic and I'm not sure what that center section might be. I did have a little trouble with the finish but when I got home from the hospital I sanded away the hair and skin, gave it a good coat of ArmorAll and Ta-Da, good as new!


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 17, 2006)

Kewl, Modern Art! [8D]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

When did we start the Ugly Pen Contest II?
I know the third anniversary of the IAP is coming up and we had a lot of fun with the ugly pen contest in conjuction with the PITH contest fore the first anniversary but I cannot find the thread.
How about a link?
BTW NPGJ


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 17, 2006)

Very nice! I would be interested in hearing your technique. I hope to someday match your quality of pens. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pen . . . did you know there is a nail in your pen?[][}][:0]


----------



## TomJ (Oct 17, 2006)

Nail instead of glue. Innovative!!


----------



## Jamie (Oct 17, 2006)

Yes I know there is a nail in it, well actually half a nail, the other half is in my forehead. I bought a new nail gun just for penmaking.
To the other replyer, ugly is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pen, is this snot running down the pen??


----------



## JDPens (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice pen! How did you do that?
I didn't realize that it was a pen at first []


----------



## kenwc (Oct 17, 2006)

Did you realize that there is a pen on your nail?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 17, 2006)

What innovation!![][:0]


----------



## Jamie (Oct 17, 2006)

It's heartining to find pen turners with a sense of hum[}]r... I had my doubts.


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2006)

lt looks like it fell out of your pocket and the dog chewed onit.BUT you could of cleaned it up before the photo shoot l recon[]


----------



## underdog (Oct 18, 2006)

Jamie,

How'd the hair and skin get on it? Is that when you tried to nail it to your forehead?

Hmmmm... just in time for Halloween too....


----------



## Jamie (Oct 19, 2006)

The skin and hair came from when I accidentally super glued it in my arm pit. My wife nailed it to my forehead because I spilled hydrochloric acid down my front and I was wearing her apron at the time. I'm going to buy her a new apron as soon as the bandages come off.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />My wife nailed it to my forehead because I spilled hydrochloric acid down my front and I was wearing her apron at the time.


Jamie, meet Fangar.  Fangar, meet Jamie.  You two should have LOTS to talk about! [8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jamie_
> <br />The skin and hair came from when I accidentally super glued it in my arm pit. My wife nailed it to my forehead because I spilled hydrochloric acid down my front and I was wearing her apron at the time. I'm going to buy her a new apron as soon as the bandages come off.



OUCH!!!! That is a visual that I just didn't need.

Angela, I need your help now! Thanks for driving me to therapy, Jamie!

But I guess there are worse things than having to seek Angela.[]


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 20, 2006)

Someone threw up on your pen.  I'd make them pay for it.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


I thnk yoi should include Skye and call it a triumverate.


----------



## Radman (Oct 21, 2006)

Looks like the transmission operates pretty smoothly too eh?


----------



## angboy (Oct 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Billy, how sweet. It looks like maybe I could start a whole group therapy group from this. []


----------



## Fangar (Oct 21, 2006)

Someone call my name...

Dude...At least it was your armpit...  Cause one time, I was wearing my turning frock (Of Course), while applying a ca finish... The phone rang.  It was my friend Eagle.  He needed some help learning how to do some bent laminations, cause you all know how he needs a little help in that area.  I had just taken the CA soaked blanks and mandrel off of the lathe to put on my Ron Popeil Showtime Rotisserie to dry. Then for no reason, Eagle asks me how many licks it takes to get the the center of a Tootsie Pop.  I thought it was 11 but couldn't recall for sure.  Needless to say, I was gonna need my fingers to count.  Where does one put something when on the phone and needing their fingers free to count?  It was only between my knees for like 11 seconds.  All I have to say is that I shoulda used thick CA... That would have allowed more dry time. I'm not gonna to that again.  Wenge has a lot of splinters too...[] You try riding a bicycle with your knees glued together. 

 []

Fangar


----------



## Jamie (Oct 22, 2006)

You're frightening me Fangar!


----------



## Penmonkey (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />You try riding a bicycle with your knees glued together.
> 
> []
> ...



But you didn't tell us how they became unstuck later that night.


----------



## Dario (Oct 23, 2006)

How'd I miss all this fun?!  [:0][:0][:0]

Angela is going to be buying all the best turning equipment next month at this rate.

I thought RonMc's pen is unique...I think you just topped it [][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 23, 2006)

James,
I would love so see some more pictures of this. I have looked intently at this picture and I'll be darned if I can't figure out what it is.[)]
I read about skin and hair and who knows what else but am assuming that all of that is a joke.
You have tried something that I tried a few months ago yet you added the curve in the lower barrel when I added it at the top.
I would really like to see additional pictures![]


----------



## Jamie (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Ron, always happy to show off my woodworking skills.


<br />
I have included two pictures, #1 shows the pen with the tip retracted, #2 with the tip extended and ready to write.


----------



## kent4Him (Oct 24, 2006)

Can we please remove this picture?  I'm getting nightmares just thinking about it.  Once this gets out on the street, all my customers will want me to produce one just for them.  I can't do it.


----------



## Jamie (Oct 24, 2006)

Aw come on Kent, it could worse... it could be raining.


----------



## angboy (Oct 24, 2006)

I say let's make this the IAP logo and paste it everywhere- means more nice tools and equipment for me! [][]


----------

